# Farm Animal Source?



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone know of a source for dairy cows in approx. 1:24scale? I might be talked into beef cattle if i can find a source. Also interested in a horse or two.

By the way how many know the difference between "cows" and "cattle"?

Bill


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Check for any toy store in your area that carries Schleich figures. They are German made and stand up extremely well outdoors. Search Schleich.com and view their catalog. They are not cheap but do not fade or chip. They have a full line of farm and forest animals. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Might try at the local Tractor supply store, Oshiems, or K-Mart, Target, I don't think Wall-Mart has animals never have checked there.

Ebay also has rodeo scenes, in that scale. Really cool scenes with drum racers, clowns, and bronc's on horses and bulls!
I am going to add a scene in a corral, you can also buy the corall stuff at the tractor supply places mentioned. There is one in Elkhorn, but I can't think of the name of the store, but it is like a Tractor supply and Orshiems.

Also you could check the Dollar stores...some hardware stores have farm equipment in 1:24th scale along with animals. These stores also carry Schleigh, but I think they are more like 1:20th, they look a little large, like the 1:32 look a little too small! 

Even Hobby Lobby I think has them. When ever I go out to do shopping I also look for "toys". You'd be surprised where and when you bump into them!

Bubba


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

the local farm supply store has good sales and the reg. price is about 1/2 e-bay 
how about oxen?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Other places include A. C. Moore and Michael's craft stores. Look for Papo figures in the children's section. The cows may not be too varied, but you can get some posed differently from the Schleich figures. Papo also has western style and equestrian style horses. You probably don't want the "heavy" horses used for the Papo knights. 

Yours, 
Davdi Meashey


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

By the way how many know the difference between "cows" and "cattle"? 

Short Answer: Cows are female, cattle is a gender-neutral term. 

Bit longer answer: 
Cow 
The mature female of cattle of the genus Bos. 
The mature female of other large animals, such as whales, elephants, or moose. 

Cattle 
Any of various chiefly domesticated mammals of the genus Bos, including cows, steers, bulls, and oxen, often raised for meat and dairy products. 
Humans, especially when viewed contemptuously or as a mob. 

Bovine 
Of, relating to, or resembling a ruminant mammal of the genus Bos, such as an ox, cow, or buffalo. 
Sluggish, dull, and stolid.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you for your help. The Schleich figures sound the best. 

Bill


----------



## Martino2579 (Jun 4, 2008)

As Brakeman suggested, they have a pretty good selection at Michaels.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey Bill- If you've got a Party City nearby, they have cheap farm animals (25 cents each). They sell all kinds of animals- farm, circus, jungle, etc. -Kevin.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The plus of Schleich is they do several breeds of animals, not all cows, goats, horses, etc. work for all parts of the world or eras. 

For my needs, they have done some farm figures that work good for interwar Europe, and have a nice sheep-herd coming this year. 

http://www.toysandlearning.co.uk/schleich-shepherd-13466.htm 

I would put many of their figures up against Preiser et al, at a fraction of price.


----------

